# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Fire bellied newts water temp

## india7

I just got a fire bellied newt and was wondering what the water temperature should be. Does anyone know?

----------


## Azhael

I gave you a link to a caresheet that contains that information and much more.

----------

